# Information



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

We are re-locating from Chiang Mai because of the air pollution (smog, burning of the 
fields.
Can anyone give us any suggestions of where to re-locate to in Thailand.

We are a retired couple.

Would appreciate any sensible ideas.


----------

